# Urgent rehoming!



## redstars1119 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am writing this today because I am in need of rehoming some pet rats. I myself work at a pet shop and someone left three fancy rats outside our store- a white female, a hooded dumbo male and a black dumbo male. The othr employees just put them in the back room and sort of forgot about them. I really didn't want to see someones pet sitting back there without food, water or human contact so I took them home and figured I would adopt them out myself. 

Then my problem really began when I woke up to a litter of rat kittens. *My roommate has no idea that I have them and my landlord will definitely evict me* if she found out I had close to 20 rats living in her home. At this time all of the males and females have been separated, the kittens are old enough to be adopted out as well(born on July 22.) I am contacting many different rescue organizations but if there is any way you could help me immediately I would greatly appreciate it. I am willing to travel I just need them to be adopted out as soon as possible! I'm really in a horrible situation with so many of these cute little guys.

 You may contact me on my cell at (516)754-6141 or preferably email me at [email protected]
Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing back from you!

Sincerely,
Sara


----------



## Imaginary Evil (Jul 7, 2012)

Where are you based?


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have emailed you and I'm interested in adopting, I can take them this week. 

[email protected]


----------



## VeganStar (Jul 7, 2012)

I know the shock of waking up to unexpected rat babies. Luckily, I live in a home that my parents own, and they have been very nice--In fact, My Mom has gotten over her rodent fears, and is now best friends with my little boy, Captain Stripey. 
That is great that you rescued those rats, and have been caring for them all! I can try to see if I can help you, but need to know where you're from. You can get in touch with me at [email protected], or write back on here.
~*Kristin Star*


----------



## Comrattery (Sep 1, 2012)

I have also emailed you. can you post some pic of the little ones? where are you situated?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sara is located in NY


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

I would love to help but I am located in north Florida. :/


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

*curious*

I am just curious.. do we know if these animals were rescued?

Always wonder after posts like this how things turned out....

Mother of Leo and Cozmo Kramer
8-10 week old male brother fancy rats


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

skottiesgerl said:


> I am just curious.. do we know if these animals were rescued?
> 
> Always wonder after posts like this how things turned out....
> 
> ...


We all do.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

I wish I was closer!! Good luck finding homes!


----------

